# Summers Heat from Englander Pellet Stove..problems ..need help thanks!



## Dorothy (Jan 9, 2010)

I purchased from Lowes the Englander 55-SHPEP pellet stove..Here are my problems questions..please note that I have contacted tech support over 6 times and each tech gives a totally different answer...sometimes opposite than the tech prior! I am extremely frustrated to say the least.

Question 1: when we stand or put our hands under the  small angled windows there is warm air blowing out..not from the window, not from the ash pan...but much lower...if your toes touche the bottom angled pedestal you would feel warm air blowing on them ...one tech said we have an air leak and to make sure all screws are tightened..another told us that that is how the stove cools its parts off and it is supposed to be like that...Who is right?

Question 2: The blower does not always change speeds..we sometimes do not hear a difference from setting 2 to 8. and it does not blow out as far ...keep in mind this stove is only 2 months old...one tech told us to change factory settings..we did ..did not help..another told us we need a new blower..and sent us one ..we did not yet install because I am not convinced it is the blower...the blower works..it just doesnt change speeds...So before I went to the trouble of changing the blower I called Englander yet again...and this tech told be that the stove computer needs to be rebooted...because it is the computer that regulates the blower speed...SO...he tells me how to reboot...I do that and now the auger is not rotating

I did this late friday...and could not contact him back..it is Saturday ..they are closed...
Why do I get so many conflicted responses..Is there anyone with this same stove that could help me?

Not many Long Islanders use these stoves....so I do not know anyone who even has a pellet stove??

Thank you so much in advance, attached is a picture of the exact stove.

Dorothy :-S


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dorothy,

I have an Englander stove, but not the one you have.  The EP is the newest pellet stove they make, and I don't feel qualified to comment on your problems.  

If I were you (and I understand you've talked to the Tech people a lot), I'd try contacting them again.  When you get them on the line, ask to speak with Mike Holton.....he is the Senior tech.  He is also a member of this forum, so you might want to send him a PM (stoveguy2esw) or an email to his work address (mholton@englanderstoves.com), or even try both.  He is a great guy to work with, and will even call you back at home and walk you through troubleshooting while your on the phone and near the stove.

If anyone is going to get you straightened out, it will be Mike.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you so very much for the info...I am going to email him right now!


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dorothy said:
			
		

> Thank you so very much for the info...I am going to email him right now!



Just be aware that you may not hear back from him right away sending an email to his work address.  He does come on the forum from time to time, and sending him a PM might work better for the weekend.


----------



## mattfloyd1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dorothy said:
			
		

> I purchased from Lowes the Englander 55-SHPEP pellet stove..Here are my problems questions..please note that I have contacted tech support over 6 times and each tech gives a totally different answer...sometimes opposite than the tech prior! I am extremely frustrated to say the least.
> 
> Question 1: when we stand or put our hands under the  small angled windows there is warm air blowing out..not from the window, not from the ash pan...but much lower...if your toes touche the bottom angled pedestal you would feel warm air blowing on them ...one tech said we have an air leak and to make sure all screws are tightened..another told us that that is how the stove cools its parts off and it is supposed to be like that...Who is right?
> 
> ...





Hi Dorothy

I've got the same stove as you. You said your problem now is the auger doesn't turn? Did you refill the hopper before turning the stove back on, after it was "rebooted"? The only thing I'm aware of that would prevent the auger from turning is the safety switch under the hopper lid. It's located on the right side just under the hopper lid. If this switch isn't depressed or one of the wires is disconnected, this would prevent your auger from turning while the stove is "on". You can also try turning the stove ON and then hold the ON button. I've noticed that when you press and hold the ON button, it energizes the auger motor until you release the button. This does not work if the hopper lid is open, as the safety switch isn't depressed
Hope this helps, or at least gives you something to look at until you hear from Mike
-Matt


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 21, 2010)

UPDATE:

Englander was wonderful! I spoke with Patrick and he patiently was able to help solve of all the problems I was having...I ultimately ended up with a new stove....and it heats beautifully...


----------



## petemal (Jul 14, 2011)

DOROTHY,   HELLO,  I SEE YOU HAVE THE SUMMER HEAT STOVE AND YOU Have had some trouble and they replaced it, i am also on long island,  this is my second season burning and i have a rika,  overall great stove and no troubles yet,  my father is older about 76 and fell in love with my stove,  he tells me that he cant sleep at night because he hears the oil burner kick on and he knows he is burning money,  he doesnt have a pile of it being retired and all.  he cant handle the 900$ oil bills,  so i wanted to get him one and as you can tell i didnt want to spent an arm and a leg,  i saw at lowes they have the summer heat 55 shp 10l for about 1000$. so now after your troubles and a year later,  what are your thoughts 
pete


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 14, 2011)

petemal said:
			
		

> DOROTHY,   HELLO,  I SEE YOU HAVE THE SUMMER HEAT STOVE AND YOU Have had some trouble and they replaced it, i am also on long island,  this is my second season burning and i have a rika,  overall great stove and no troubles yet,  my father is older about 76 and fell in love with my stove,  he tells me that he cant sleep at night because he hears the oil burner kick on and he knows he is burning money,  he doesnt have a pile of it being retired and all.  he cant handle the 900$ oil bills,  so i wanted to get him one and as you can tell i didnt want to spent an arm and a leg,  i saw at lowes they have the summer heat 55 shp 10l for about 1000$. so now after your troubles and a year later,  what are your thoughts
> pete



You will find that Englander stoves work every bit as good as the "fancy" brands and that their customer support is second to none. Since you know how to reach out to us here...you can purchase in good stead.

Also, Englander has a senior tech here on the forums, one of the only manufacturers to do so and that says a lot about them. FYI the 55-SHP is a fantastic stove IMHO.


----------



## Dorothy (Jul 14, 2011)

petemal said:
			
		

> DOROTHY,   HELLO,  I SEE YOU HAVE THE SUMMER HEAT STOVE AND YOU Have had some trouble and they replaced it, i am also on long island,  this is my second season burning and i have a rika,  overall great stove and no troubles yet,  my father is older about 76 and fell in love with my stove,  he tells me that he cant sleep at night because he hears the oil burner kick on and he knows he is burning money,  he doesnt have a pile of it being retired and all.  he cant handle the 900$ oil bills,  so i wanted to get him one and as you can tell i didnt want to spent an arm and a leg,  i saw at lowes they have the summer heat 55 shp 10l for about 1000$. so now after your troubles and a year later,  what are your thoughts
> pete



Hi, The replacement was perfect...never had a problem.  We actually loved it so much we purchased another one for our Den, and I like that one better than the first one because there are less parts to it. We purchased the 55-SHP10 from Lowes...buy it in the summer it is cheaper...we got ours last summer for $895. Just a reminder that it doesn't have a removable ash tray like the 55-SHPEP so you need to vacuum out the ashes...but I find this much easier anyway. Because the 55-SHPEP still has to be vacuumed. The  55-SHP10 is a really nice solid unit, we used it all last winter with no problems at all.

Also we started buying our pellets from Home Depot...they were really good priced and excellent low ash pellets. 

Good Luck~
Dorothy


----------



## Dorothy (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, The replacement was perfectâ€¦never had a problem.  We actually loved it so much we purchased another one for our Den, and I like that one better than the first one because there are less parts to it. We purchased the 55-SHP10 from Lowesâ€¦buy it in the summer it is cheaperâ€¦we got ours last summer for $895. Just a reminder that it doesnâ€™t have a removable ash tray like the 55-SHPEP so you need to vacuum out the ashesâ€¦but I find this much easier anyway. Because the 55-SHPEP still has to be vacuumed. The 55-SHP10 is a really nice solid unit, we used it all last winter with no problems at all.

Also we started buying our pellets from Home Depotâ€¦they were really good priced and excellent low ash pellets.

Good Luck~
Dorothy


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorothy said:
			
		

> Hi, The replacement was perfectâ€¦never had a problem.  We actually loved it so much we purchased another one for our Den, and I like that one better than the first one because there are less parts to it. We purchased the 55-SHP10 from Lowesâ€¦buy it in the summer it is cheaperâ€¦we got ours last summer for $895. Just a reminder that it doesnâ€™t have a removable ash tray like the 55-SHPEP so you need to vacuum out the ashesâ€¦but I find this much easier anyway. Because the 55-SHPEP still has to be vacuumed. The 55-SHP10 is a really nice solid unit, we used it all last winter with no problems at all.
> 
> Also we started buying our pellets from Home Depotâ€¦they were really good priced and excellent low ash pellets.
> 
> ...



you'll find that there are even better pellets out there for about the same $


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 4, 2014)

I have the same stove mentioned in the OP with the removable pot and ash pan. Once I figured out not to be cheap when purchasing pellets, this stove was a dream. I am from Northern Ontario where it is common for the temp to dip to -30 to -35 for most of January and February (or -22 to -33 for you yanks) without the wind chill. We've even just hit -50 (-58 US) wind chill last month. This thing just kept pumping heat keeping the house at 20 (70 US) on only heat setting 2-3 (granted when I build my house a few years ago I overkilled the R value). We purchased it on clearance for 66% off for about $900, and I couldn't be happier. I would absolutely recommend this stove however, up here, the Lowe's and Home Depot pellets are far inferior to those at the local pellet stove shops. For the extra $0.25-0.50 per bag, purchased the good ones and you won't have to clean out the pot for days.

PS. If you open up your bag of pellets and they don't smell "wood-sy", they are not a REAL premium pellet, regardless of what the bag says.


----------

